# What truck would you buy? Why?



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

So my wife said those magical words that every husband loves to hear......"we need to get a new truck"  :shock: 

We just got a 30 ft bumper pull trailer, so it has to be 3/4 ton. The F250 or dodge / GMC 2500 in crew cab with leather. Not sure if I want deisel or not. Has to be four doors, for sure. 

So what would you all buy? Why would you choose that? I would really like to hear from those of you who own these trucks. Oh, year range of 2005 - 2009.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

With what's going on at GM and Dodge right now, I'd stay away from both of those. Of course, you said vehicles a few years old so the downturn/lay-offs now won't impact that.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Have a 1ton dodge and love it the jake brake is such a nice feature when towing. The only complaint we have is we wish we could have gotten the mega cab but towing a 5th wheel it just is to long. You having a bumper pull might really like the extra room, let us know what you end up with...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

My suggestion would be to get the truck you can get the best deal on. All of them have pros and cons, but the truth is that GM, Dodge, and Ford all make quality 3/4 ton trucks.

Ford: Most payload, but also 2000 pounds heavier than GM or Dodge which makes for some crappy fuel economy.

Dodge: The Cummins is the most long-lived diesel on the market, and the 6.7 has an integrated jake brake which RULES. Dodge automatic transmissions have a rep for being underbuilt, but the new 6 speed has been solid.

Chev: The Allison is the best tranny in the industry, and the Duramax is great. I am not a big fan of the crew cab design, space is limited when the seats are folded.

I have a 2007 Dodge Cummins and really like it, but I've also had a Duramax and it was great too. 

One thing to seriously consider: 2007 was the first model year when all the new emissions gear like the DPF were required. Having owned both pre-emissions diesels and my current 2007 I would strongly consider a low mileage 2003-2006 model to avoid the fuel economy impact of the new systems. Without a DPF you will get much lower EGT, better mileage, and have plenty of intake/tuner/exhaust performance options.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, great feed back so far. My wife only want's a blue truck.....  

I'm leaning towards Dodge or GM side. Listen to some financhial info on the radio. The guy said that waiting to buy chrysler, you could end up with some real good deals. With dealers closing and all. Once we find one, we will have it for at least 10 years. We have a 91 F250 crew cab that we have had for nine years. It will be the field truck.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My caution with Chrysler or GM products is to be cautious. When employees are disgrunteled with a work situation, quality suffers. You'll get a great deal on one, but be cautious.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

threshershark said:


> One thing to seriously consider: 2007 was the first model year when all the new emissions gear like the DPF were required. Having owned both pre-emissions diesels and my current 2007 I would strongly consider a low mileage 2003-2006 model to avoid the fuel economy impact of the new systems. Without a DPF you will get much lower EGT, better mileage, and have plenty of intake/tuner/exhaust performance options.


+1 Looking into getting a 7.3L Powerstroke myself. As suggested I would stay away from the new stupid diesel they are making to "save the planet".

I would try to get a 2003 7.3L Ford. It'll cost ~18-25k and will last you 400K+ as long as the previous owner had it serviced regularly(every 5k) and you do as well.

Of course a new gasoline truck would probably be the cheapest and most hassle free.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Just located a 2003 Laraime 2500 with a cummins. Has 65,000 miles. Meets all the criteria previously listed for $20,995. Price seems a little high to me, but don't know what they are going for. 

Anyway, anyone have expierence with these?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The Cummins is bulletproof, and 65k miles is just getting broken in. What transmission does it have? Dodge manual transmissions are almost indestructable, but the autos were known for being a bit problematic until the new 6-speed came out in about 2006. If it's an auto, I'd ask if it's got the original tranny, and if so just be aware that you may want to budget some money towards a rebuild at some point. If it's the manual, that's one of the all-time best drive trains out there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Thanks, great feed back so far. *My wife only want's a blue truck.*....


Blue is a good truck, get that one !! I'm kind of partial to the _Chevy_ Blue !!! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Matt B":3cke9gtg]Thanks, great feed back so far. *My wife only want's a blue truck.*....


Blue is a good truck, get that one !! I'm kind of partial to the _Chevy_ Blue !!! :mrgreen:[/quote:3cke9gtg]You mean _Government_ Motors Blue.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> You mean _Government_ Motors Blue.


Same as the Dodge....backed by the US Government !!! :wink:

Boy, that ought to work out !!! :roll:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Go Cummins*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The license plate is a little crooked....


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

The one I found did have an auto tranny. But I think we are going to go a little newer, according to the CFO of the house. AKA CEO, boss, etc. 

But who am I to complain of getting newer. So on the way home last night a little detour through a dealership. What happened to the F250? On the lot F350 or F150, that's it!

So I could buy a truck that the list price is, about half of what we paid for the house...... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: F-series Super Duty*

Incidentally I think Ford kind of botched up the new Super Duty. They wanted to give it a high payload rating, but unfortunately in the process they added a whopping 2000 pounds of weight to the truck over Dodge and Chevy.

That's like driving around 100% of the time with a Kia in the back of the rig! The mileage implications are quite severe.

Of course, if you are looking to tow extreme amounts of weight, that could be a benefit.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Matt B said:


> We just got a 30 ft bumper pull trailer... Not sure if I want deisel or not.


You want a diesel. They are more fun to drive and there is really no comparison when towing.

GM has the best ride and the best transmission, so that's what I'd get. There have been several versions of the Duramax since it was introduced though. Look for a 2006 or early 2007 with the LBZ engine. It is the latest and greatest D-max that was available without the DPF. Quite a bit more power than the previous version (about 50 more hp than the LLY), available with the 6 speed Allison, it is what you want. If you gotta have the new body style, its LMM engine is great also, just has all the emissions stuff.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Just located a 2003 Laraime 2500 with a cummins. Has 65,000 miles. Meets all the criteria previously listed for $20,995. Price seems a little high to me, but don't know what they are going for.
> 
> Anyway, anyone have expierence with these?


The guy is smoking dope! NADA lists clean trade in at $15,300 and clean retail at $19,300. With lending practices these days, max loan you can get would be around $18k I think. Come summer when diesel gets above $3/gallon the value will be much less than what is shown; you could not have given those away last summer. I would avoid the power stroke unless it is the 7.3 for the same reasons mentioned by others, the 7.3 is bulletproof though. 
Rough
Trade-In	Average
Trade-In	Clean
Trade-In	Clean
Retail
Base Price	$8,475	$9,825	$10,950	$13,250
Mileage - 65,000 miles	$1,250	$1,250	$1,250	$1,250
Options 
Turbo Diesel Engine	$4,300	$4,300	$4,300	$4,800
TOTAL PRICE	$14,025	$15,375	$16,500	$19,300*


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, kind of what I thought. So we are in no hurry to buy, just looking. Right now the old 91 F250 will pull it. Just a pain putting kids in the back of the cab, but it's paid for!


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Thanks, kind of what I thought. So we are in no hurry to buy, just looking. Right now the old 91 F250 will pull it. Just a pain putting kids in the back of the cab, but it's paid for!


If you are in no hurry to buy, wait a year or two when some of these trucks may be featuring blue-tec to reduce noxious emissions. I may be wrong but I think I heard chrylser/mercedes are going to be featuring blue-tec in 2010, this could be a real plus for Dodge if they are still in business by then. This will mean that the power reducing EGR system will be replaced. Sure blue-tec is dumb too, but at least it won't be filling your cylinders with dead air and reducing their power producing capabilities, instead it just shoots a stream of urea into your exhaust gas. If it were me though, I would be looking for a low mileage late 90's Dodge.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I've got an 01' cummings, just rolled over to the 50,000 mile mark, had it since it was brand new, only thing I have done to it was put a set of new rubber under it and regular services at recommended intervals. It has treated me very well and I have no plans on getting rid of it as it is paid for. I haven't even replaced the batteries in it yet, however, I will be before this years hunting season kicks off. I don't want to stretch another year out of an eight year old set of batteries. Go with the cummings 5.9, you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks again for all the feed back. Looked at a new dodge yesterday 2009 with the blue tech in it. Meet all the criteria we are looking for, just a meer $41,000 with discounts. :shock: 

So when I told my wife that, the old F250 that is paid for. Wasn't looking all that bad.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

That sounds like alot my buddy sells Dodge trucks if you want to give me a close idea of what you want I will pass it on to him and then let you know what sort of price he can get you. And they have some killer deals come in on trades alot but you may not be able to get your blue if that is what your after.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Just wait 'til the Chrysler dealers get desperate in a year or so.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

copper said:


> Just wait 'til the Chrysler dealers get desperate in a year or so.


Year or so, try in a couple weeks or less. The dealerships that are getting shut down have a month to close out there inventory, so the time is now on the Chrysler's.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

That is why I'm doing the watch and wait. Went to Hinkley's yesterday............

Also have a friend who really wants to sell me his F250, with the 7.3.......we really want to stay with newer. This is a 2001.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the 07(.5) Dodge 2500 Mega Cab with the 6.7L Diesel chipped with Superchips FlashPaq & an airaid intake. Absolutely the best performing, running, hauling, riding HD truck I've ever had.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

greatwhitehunter said:


> I've got an 01' cummings, just rolled over to the 50,000 mile mark, had it since it was brand new, only thing I have done to it was put a set of new rubber under it and regular services at recommended intervals. It has treated me very well and I have no plans on getting rid of it as it is paid for. I haven't even replaced the batteries in it yet, however, I will be before this years hunting season kicks off. I don't want to stretch another year out of an eight year old set of batteries. Go with the cummings 5.9, you won't be dissappointed.


How in the HELL do you only have 50,000 miles on a '01? Last year alone I drove 47,000 miles! How would it be???


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

FLyguy, I'll let you in on a little secret, I own 4 vehicles and the cummings only gets driven when I go hunting or camping or need to haul something from the lumber store. The rest of the time it is in the garage keeping the dust off the floor. I put new tires on it exactly a year ago this week and I wrote down the milage at the time I put the new rubber on. I checked the milage this week and I put 2,022 miles on it last year! I got to stop driving that thing so much, I'm gonna wear that thing out! LOL. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I drive a Dodge Ram and have been very happy with it, with that said I would buy the one of the trucks that wasn't made by a company begging for bail out money.


----------

